# scopes



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Whats everyones favorite scope and why?


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I have been a Leupold fan forever but recently bought two Burris scopes to get the awesome ballistic plex reticle. I am VERY impressed. I think they are a great value in a high end scope at about 1/2 the Leupold since they only have the equivalent reticles in the Vari III which is $600+. 
One of the scopes is the Burris 3.5X10 LPS. Amazing scope. I don't think I will buy another scope without a lighted reticle. We can hunt coyotes and fox in ND without spotlights so this is an excellent aid.
I also like the idea of American companies.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Why did you buy 2 scopes? Did you purchase the Signature or Fullfield II scope....Can you turn the battery off and have the Ball Plex reticle for normal daylight shooting?
Do you plan on using for big game or just varmets....

Thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The Leupold VXII is the only quality scope I've ever bought. The only rub that I've had with it is that the elevation works opposite of what logic would tell you, and yes I read the manual. It holds the zero very well and is very clear.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey MT,

That little arrow pointing in the direction of which way to turn it does not mean a thing....lol.....logic would tell you to follow it...up or down....just a guess....  You "scope master" ......lol.....


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> That little arrow pointing in the direction of which way to turn it does not mean a thing....lol.....logic would tell you to follow it...up or down....just a guess....  You "scope master" ......lol.....


He sure is cute when he tries to play with the big boys huh...... :wink:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

go4thegusto.. I've wondered about using lit reticles for night hunting.. Is that clear in the nd regs? the following is from the regulations: Use of night vision equipment or electronically enhanced light gathering optics for locating or hunting game is prohibited.

Wouldn't the lit reticle be considered "electronically enhanced" and aren't scopes "light gathering optics". I wonder how much of a gray area this is? Does anyone know for sure about the lit reticles.. sorry.. don't have time to do my own homework (plenty of time to visit a 1/2 dozen different bulletin boards though  ). These mueller scopes I have with the lit dot would be fantastic on moonlight nights.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I have been using the lighted reticle on my 204 on moonlit nights, works fantastic for coyotes.

I bought the Fullfield II in an LPS and a ballistic plex.


----------



## RogerK (Jan 21, 2004)

I started out with a Tasco back in about 1963 or so becasue that all I could afford, then moved to a Redfield, then a Burris, then a Ziess as my income earning ability went up. The early seventies I switched to Leupold and haven't looked back. All my prior scops were all 3X9, but the Leopolds have all been fixed power. I was doing all of my target work on 9X, but all of my shooting in the field at 3X. A clear message there, so I switched to fixed. Leopolds have been great scopes.


----------

